# Tehran declares war



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hite-House-crushing-powerful-retaliation.html

Says it will attack the White House itself.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, MountainGirl, have no fear. Smarter guys than me have tabulated the possible results.

For example, let's suppose Habib slides off his dromedary with angst and then shrieks, "_Allahu Akbar_!" This will be my que to prepare!

If it's before dawn, that means I have two more hours to sleep. Even Habib has trouble rousing a sleeping camel. Since I live in CST, my first local warning will the hoots and cat-calls from those bounders in New York City.

Then there's the acrid aroma of armpit hair and blackpowder. With any good .223 you should be able to make that shot with what I call "_the putrid vector_." Take a whiff and adjust your minute of angle.

Yes, yes, I'm sure there will be numerous local protests on the derision of the incoming Arab headgear, but here's my advantage. As a citizen of Dane County I've been used to the chronic complaining of itinerant illegals whining over something or another for over 40 years.

So have no fear, girl. Someone is always bitching about something. We are known for our lakes of Mendota and Monona. They're not lakes actually, just the unbridled tears of our protestors...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

True that, Tourist.
MSM is already down playing it, lol.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> True that, Tourist. MSM is already down playing it, lol.


I know, I know. It's just that after living near Madison for so long I've grown a much thicker skin over my boorish behavior. If the blacks aren't asking for bigger hand-outs then it's the gays demanding free condoms. We also have scores of muscular militant female protestors that are so scary I depart quickly--usually before they vocalize their bizarre agenda.

I'm actually surprised that the entire cadre' of protestors of all stripes haven't thrown in together and jointly burned down State Street...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

With the threat of sleeper cell attacks threatened, I am adding today, 

two M1 carbines to each Cherokee along with sufficient mags and ammo.

The shotguns will be move to a secondary role but not removed.

We have an active muzslime mosque in the big city and they have produced some terrorist.

At the bottom of the hill where I use to live in that city is a huge muzslime presence.

They stare you down as you drive buy, the proverbial eye F'K.

The threat level is almost zero out here in the woods but I do have to drive right by the mosque once a week.

It is 18 miles away, a level II vest will be on both of us on that drive.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> I know, I know. It's just that after living near Madison for so long I've grown a much thicker skin over my boorish behavior. If the blacks aren't asking for bigger hand-outs then it's the gays demanding free condoms. We also have scores of muscular militant female protestors that are so scary I depart quickly--usually before they vocalize their bizarre agenda.
> 
> I'm actually surprised that the entire cadre' of protestors of all stripes haven't thrown in together and jointly burned down State Street...


 I'd say give it time, but I'm not sure that between them one of them knows how to strike a match lol.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hite-House-crushing-powerful-retaliation.html
> 
> Says it will attack the White House itself.
> View attachment 102473


for what its worth..........

OK Tehran..... we accept your terms......
You have to think we are pussies to take irans threats as catastrophic


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I'd say give it time, but I'm not sure that between them one of them knows how to strike a match lol.


Well, you're actually right about that. The protestors of 1968 didn't use much fire. However, there was a Rennebohm's outlet right next to our Library Mall. It must have been some rite of passage for protestors, because someone always threw a brick through Rennebohm's window.

There was one instance of fire, and it had nothing to do with the university. There was a slumlord named Bill Bandy (a nice guy, really) who owned half of the tenements in the Mifflin/Bassett neighborhood. Some hippie protestors tipped his car over and set it on fire right in front of my rented house. He ran up the stairs to my apartment because he knew me and he needed the police. They had bloodied him quite a bit.

He did have a bizarre sense of humor, despite the angst. He told me that Mifflin/Bassett was the only area in Madison where dogs came inside to take a dump...

We always used to joke that if you didn't ride a bike between the dates of 1947 through 1972 you weren't really a biker. Then again, you really didn't get a "Madison education" if you didn't see the city burn in 1970.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> for what its worth..........
> 
> OK Tehran..... we accept your terms......
> You have to think we are pussies to take irans threats as catastrophic


Them threatening the White House, with Trump at the helm, tells me they're not thinking at all.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

They put an $80 million bounty on Trump's head...delivered to Iran.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> They put an $80 million bounty on Trump's head...delivered to Iran.


And they'll pay it with money Obama sent them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

F**K Terhran and their declaration!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Iraqi Parliament just voted to expel all US and other foreign troops out of Iraq. I wonder if this includes the Iranian forces as well.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-iraq-security/iraq-calls-for-foreign-forces-to-leave-after-u-s-killing-of-iran-commander-idUSKBN1Z409A


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, MountainGirl, perish the thought! Can you believe that those altruistic Iranians fighting those patriotic Iraqis all in our time? Who will replace these saints of the sod?

Look at the education they provided me! I didn't know how to sharpen anything until I saw these self-sacrificing pillars put an edge on a scimitar!

The pope should sanctify these zealots. Sure, most would catch fire by holy decree, but even the best stallion will throw a shoe now and then...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What pleases me is that the Iranians are so pissed, which means we hurt the bastards badly.

They are not dealing with that muzslime traitor O'thingy who was on their side.

They have been yanking our tail for too long, time for our claws to come out and take a swipe.

I think a direct attack on the White House would result in the reduction of Tehran into a pile of rubble.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> I think a direct attack on the White House would result in the reduction of Tehran in a pile of rubble.


I'd suggest hitting them as they try to fly here over water. I doubt the Russians are as stupid as most people think. Ergo, I'll bet the Soviet planes they sold Tehran are bolstered with cardboard.

I can here the "glub, glub" from here. As the cardboard tail section goes under the waves it will already be too late for its pilot to kick off his floor length robes, his golden sandals and nine pounds of a decorative hijab...

I wonder if they teach swimming to a country land-locked in sand?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> What pleases me is that the Iranians are so pissed, which means we hurt the bastards badly.
> 
> They are not dealing with that muzslime traitor O'thingy who was on their side.
> 
> ...


They know this, I think it's just bravado posturing. They will strike, but I am betting it won't be a direct attack that can be traced directly back to them. It's chicken shit, but it's who they are. They can't stand toe to toe in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Iraqi Parliament just voted to expel all US and other foreign troops out of Iraq. I wonder if this includes the Iranian forces as well.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-iraq-security/iraq-calls-for-foreign-forces-to-leave-after-u-s-killing-of-iran-commander-idUSKBN1Z409A


Bring all our men home from that shithole.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I'd suggest hitting them as they try to fly here over water. I doubt the Russians are as stupid as most people think. Ergo, I'll bet the Soviet planes they sold Tehran are bolstered with cardboard.
> 
> I can here the "glub, glub" from here. As the cardboard tail section goes under the waves it will already be too late for its pilot to kick off his floor length robes, his golden sandals and nine pounds of a decorative hijab...
> 
> I wonder if they teach swimming to a country land-locked in sand?


They'll sneak over on airliners, boats, or jump the border. Remember 9/11?

They have already caught these slimes coming in from Mexico, but the D-Rats love criminal aliens, and don't even want to deport them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'd suggest hitting them as they try to fly here over water. I doubt the Russians are as stupid as most people think. Ergo, I'll bet the Soviet planes they sold Tehran are bolstered with cardboard.
> 
> I can here the "glub, glub" from here. As the cardboard tail section goes under the waves it will already be too late for its pilot to kick off his floor length robes, his golden sandals and nine pounds of a decorative hijab...
> 
> I wonder if they teach swimming to a country land-locked in sand?


The only bombers available are turbo shafts, quit slow.

They would be shot down long before they could see the coast line.

The ones that approach the US coast are intercepted

and escorted all the way down to the Caribbean by various fighter squadrons outside of US waters.

ALL incoming flights are watched, better have a flight plan, any variation with bring out fighters.

All of Washington is protected by AAA batteries.

The only way the could get close to the White house would be by bringing troops in on a freighter.

Again, by by Tehran.

A ballistic missile attack? all of Iran would be gone.

To me it seems that they have NOKO nuclear bombs and are attaching them to their rockets.

Israel will be hit at the same time.

How about a nerve agent attack on Washington, "Pussy Galore" style?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I am betting it won't be a direct attack that can be traced directly back to them.


It makes your head spin, that's for sure. A Russian plane is sold to Turkey who re-paints it and then sells it to Romania. The only comment I can find to which I might draw a parallel is something that always bothered my dad. He'd ask, "_Why did the Japanese waste money putting landing gear on a kamikaze?_" He had me at something even simpler, why the '_crash helmet_'?

I'd like to think that these Romanian planes are simply stripped down Japanese WWII planes. For one, I would have removed the brackets that allow the landing gear to be lowered. There's a waste of metal they could do without.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> What pleases me is that the Iranians are so pissed, which means we hurt the bastards badly.
> 
> They are not dealing with that muzslime traitor O'thingy who was on their side.
> 
> ...


I think they should have some of the tactical nukes that were for 200mm shells or Lance missiles, fitted to new ordnance like the cruise missiles or the hellfire on a drone, handy if they ever do pull some shit here or go after one of our ships.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I think they should have some of the tactical nukes that were for 200mm shells or Lance missiles, fitted to new ordnance like the cruise missiles or the hellfire on a drone, handy if they ever do pull some shit here or go after one of our ships.


They have had nuke armed cruise missiles for a long time now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Light the camel-humping pedophiles up with a scorched earth vengeance, bring our troops home and secure the border. Win Win.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> I think they should have some of the tactical nukes that were for 200mm shells or Lance missiles, fitted to new ordnance like the cruise missiles or the hellfire on a drone, handy if they ever do pull some shit here or go after one of our ships.


B61-12 or the Trident with the new W76-2 warhead are as low yield as we have.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> What pleases me is that the Iranians are so pissed, which means we hurt the bastards badly.
> 
> They are not dealing with that muzslime traitor O'thingy who was on their side.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

They can bluster all they want, but they know they'll get seriously hurt if they do anything too stupid.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Exactly.
> 
> They can bluster all they want, but they know they'll get seriously hurt if they do anything too stupid.


 If they weren't martyrdom seeking Jhidadists, I'd agree.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> They have had nuke armed cruise missiles for a long time now.





Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> B61-12 or the Trident with the new W76-2 warhead are as low yield as we have.


I am thinking the small ones that would just take out leadership/troops/terrorists, and leave most of civilians nearby alive:

"The bomb might have a yield, or explosive strength, of only one kiloton, a fraction of the 15-kiloton explosion that devastated Hiroshima, Japan, in 1945. Its blast and heat effects would be confined to an area of only a few hundred metres in radius, but within a somewhat larger radius of 1,000-2,000 metres the fusion reaction would throw off a powerful wave of neutron and gamma radiation. "

"To this end, enhanced radiation warheads were built for the short-range Lance missile and for a 200-mm (8-inch) artillery shell."

I'm not sure if these are what @SOCOM42 referred to on the cruise missiles?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> If they weren't martyrdom seeking Jhidadists, I'd agree.


They don't mind others dying, but they don't want to die. That's how people are when they are in power.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> They don't mind others dying, but they don't want to die. That's how people are when they are in power.


 Agree, but I don't see how they can walk back their threat -since it's been on Twitter and all, lol


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could they get their hands on one of those new hyper sonic missiles from Russia for use in the gulf? Now that Russia, China and Iran are holding military drills. Wouldn't put it past Russia to sacrifice their new buddy to eliminate a few US carriers and get the upper hand with China.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10625592/russia-china-iran-joint-naval-drills-gulf-oman-middle-east/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Could they get their hands on one of those new hyper sonic missiles from Russia for use in the gulf? Now that Russia, China and Iran are holding military drills. Wouldn't put it past Russia to sacrifice their new buddy to eliminate a few US carriers and get the upper hand with China.


 That could be Chipper, for sure. This is going to get really interesting to watch.
I just read a piece in The Irish Times that told of the 386 Irish troops currently assigned to UNIFIL (the United Nations forces) in Lebanon. Their strategy, when the rockets start firing between Hezbollah and Israel, is to hide in the bunkers until the danger is over. 
I laughed till I cried. :vs_lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are zero Muzzies in my AO.
And ANY that came through would stand out like the proverbial sore thumb and would be watched by almost every eye.

The only way one would kill or injure more than one or two Americans would be with a suicide vest.
Florida has the most concealed carry license holders of any state in the union, and this being just about the "reddest" county of all 67 in the state, I think we are good to go.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Being in a liberal love muzzies state, they are around here like roaches.

They gather in clusters kind of like bacteria on agar in a petri plate.

They are all over the hospital where I bring my daughter for tests.

They infect the BJ's club I buy food from, if they get me it will be with a suicide vest.

Their "women" are in burkas and follow behind them about 3 feet.

I don't think their "women" are no longer "women" after FGM, just toys and slaves.

I watch them closely when they are near and turn around when they go by my backside.

They don't like it when I stare at them, F''F them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

How does a country that's intent on being at war with every other country 'declare war'?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tehran , your move the timer is ticking. Be advise we are not overly concerned with your naval force.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Let's not forget that up until 9/10, everyone thought it would never happen...….until it did 9/11. Nor should we forget Iran supports terroristic martyrs that have no problem sacrificing their lives in the name of Allah for their 72 virgins. I won't put it past them to follow thru on their threat of hitting the WH and/or any target on US soil and any fear of our retaliation be damned. And when we did, China or Russia wouldn't hesitate to step up to the bat. Those sleeper cells that have been here long before 9/11 and have grown in number because the lefts refusal to protect our borders, have been woken up and it's only a matter of time before they act. 

That oscillating device is creating a brown haze


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@JustAnotherNut, 9/11 was not the first attack on the twin towers,

They miscalculated the amount of HE needed and only did relatively minor damage in the below ground levels.

Sixty miles west of me is a muzslime compound well know to everyone including LE, just west of Albany.

Fifteen miles Northeast of Pitsfield is a lesser known one.

I am sure that there are plenty of suicide jihadist within 50 miles of me ready to go at the word.

Two years ago several were caught sizing up the flood gates in Ware that control the level of the Quabbin reservoir.

They were caught there after hours with a camera, taking pictures of each other on different parts of the gates.

The judge let them go, an IDIOT! that is the quickest way to calculate explosives using the guy as a measuring stick.

They have also been caught sniffing around the underground gas pipeline equipment out in the sticks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

BFD. The religious fanatics in Iran have been at war with us since before the Shaw was overthrown. The US public just chose to ignore them and forget about that periodically as the average American is an idiot. As far as Iranian nuclear facilities under a mountain, just shoot the nuclear bunker busters into the same hole for as long as it takes. Obama did us all a dirty deed removing economic sanctions and giving them cash.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> @JustAnotherNut, 9/11 was not the first attack on the twin towers,
> 
> They miscalculated the amount of HE needed and only did relatively minor damage in the below ground levels.
> 
> ...


You're right, 93'/94' wasn't? Somewhere in there.I had forgotten about that happening. Not hard to forget an 'oopsie' & much easier to remember watching the planes fly into the towers and the constant news coverage for days after.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

it was 1993, co led by the "blind sheik".

Ramzi Yousef was the main perp.

He is tucked away in solitary somewhere for life.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> then it's the gays demanding free condoms.


That is utterly disgusting.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Bring all our men home from that shithole.


That sounds good and part of me agrees with it. But, if we do that, Iran will rule over Iraq. They will grow bigger and stronger.

Now is not the time. Iran needs to be toppled first.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> That sounds good and part of me agrees with it. But, if we do that, Iran will rule over Iraq. They will grow bigger and stronger.
> 
> Now is not the time. Iran needs to be toppled first.


Make it all glased sand


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Robie said:


> They put an $80 million bounty on Trump's head...delivered to Iran.


 He should put a $10.00 bounty on all their heads. show them their value.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> He should put a $10.00 bounty on all their heads. show them their value.


 Someone would try to collect the $10
Now the good stuff. I may catch flak but I hope Trumps response is big and he hit launch sights. big time.
"Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected"

https://www.foxnews.com/world/missi...aq-senior-military-source-says-iran-suspected


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Make it all glased sand


Yes all glazed sand, with millions of carbon spot remnants on it.

All blowing in the wind.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Someone would try to collect the $10
> Now the good stuff. I may catch flak but I hope Trumps response is big and he hit launch sights. big time.
> "Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected"
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/missi...aq-senior-military-source-says-iran-suspected


No flak from here, behind it all the way.

Those are unguided short range artillery types, same ones they use on the Israelis, 122 MM warhead.

Hezbollah and Hamas are the recipients of them from Iran.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sand to glass.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> No flak from here, behind it all the way.
> 
> Those are unguided short range artillery types, same ones they use on the Israelis, 122 MM warhead.
> 
> Hezbollah and Hamas are the recipients of them from Iran.


 Just think about it every Iranian nuke research sight, launch pad test facility gone over night. And just as it dawns on them what just happen the naval fleet starts blowing up like cans on soda with a .22 on range day.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Someone would try to collect the $10
> Now the good stuff. I may catch flak but I hope Trumps response is big and he hit launch sights. big time.
> "Missile attacks target US forces in Iraq, senior military source says; Iran suspected"
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/missi...aq-senior-military-source-says-iran-suspected


Iran suspected??
They already took credit for it.

Wake up, Donald....wake up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Iran suspected??
> They already took credit for it.
> 
> Wake up, Donald....wake up.


 Sometimes there is value in letting them wait and worry a bit.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Sometimes there is value in letting them wait and worry a bit.


Agree, especially as Tehran says it's not done.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-base-Iraq-American-British-troops-based.html


----------

